# Need more chill music help!



## Carlvanguyrios (Nov 2, 2017)

I realized recently that I only really enjoy listening to chill music most of the time and I want to find more of it. What's your favorite chill band/ song I should look into?? All suggestions appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## bjorkedfork (Nov 2, 2017)

The xx, Random Rab, Stumbleine, The Glitch Mob, Gold Panda, Damien Rice, Sparklehorse, Blue Sky Black Death, Blackmill, Baths, Aphex Twin, boyChild, Com.A, Ellie Goudling, Ghost Loft, Koloto, Kye Kye, Lamb, Lapsley, Little People, Shrift, Sia, Son Lux, STS9, Swarms, YPPAH, Zero 7


----------



## Hazardoussix6six (Nov 2, 2017)

tea leaf green. or stick and poke


----------



## AAAutin (Nov 2, 2017)

Chet Faker: chill and _smooth_.


----------



## roguetrader (Nov 2, 2017)

Aphex Twin 'Selected Ambient Works Vol. 1'
A Tribe Called Quest 'Midnight Marauders' & 'Beats Rhymes Life'
Pink Floyd 'Meddle'
Quasimoto 'The Unseen' & 'The Further Adventure of Lord Quas'
Pye Corner Audio 'Black Mill Tapes' 1 & 2
Coil 'Music To Play In The Dark' & 'Stolen and Contaminated Songs"

u chillin' yet ? 

not illin' I hope.....


----------



## Chazten (Nov 2, 2017)

Check out any of soulections mixes, also search lofi on SoundCloud for tons of chillin


----------



## Drengor (Nov 2, 2017)

Pink Floyd, Tame Impalla, Colour Haze, they got some pretty chill music.


----------



## vannevar (Nov 2, 2017)




----------



## vannevar (Nov 2, 2017)




----------



## vannevar (Nov 2, 2017)




----------



## iONik (Nov 2, 2017)

various types of beats


phonk
 
 

lofi hiphop


----------



## ready2go (Nov 3, 2017)

I just discovered The Claypool Lennon Delirium last night and it's got some nice vibes to it.


----------



## outskirts (Nov 4, 2017)

Miles Davis, Kinda Blue. It's a very chill album. 
I'd also suggest any work by Stan Getz. You can't go wrong with his work with Laurindo Almeida, I love that album.


----------



## Deleted member 16701 (Nov 6, 2017)

Arch Marshall is really good chill music.
If you're into ambient music check out Brian Eno or William Basinski.
Theres a band called Earth thats really cool. Maybe check out the album The Bees made honey in the lions skull. Angels of darkness, demons of light vol 1is good too.


----------



## adventurekid (Nov 6, 2017)

Tame Impala is my go to


----------



## Deleted member 16701 (Nov 6, 2017)

Oh and Mac Demarco - Ode To Viceroy is the ultimate chill song. K I'm done haha


----------

